# Thoughts on the Aqueon profile sump mod.4



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Any thoughts on these sumps?
Probably not comparable to Trigger but hoping that they use at least 1/4 inch acrylic.

As always, thanks for any help or opinions.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

build your own. It will have what you want at half the price


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Have to agree with Alt on this one. Seems to be hit or miss on the quality and finish on these sumps especially if you are buying sight unseen.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

If you are talking about the ProFlex 4 - i have one of these.
I had this since day 1 on my 110 (over 3 years running). The build quality is excellent. It works great - just a couple of things - the chamber with the fllter bags can collect detritus but i put a small maxi-jet that turns on periodically to mix things around.

The skimmer in the last chamber can be a bit of a PITA because its subject to water levels in that chamber. Also the walls in that chamber can flex a bit because it isn't braced - but nothing to be concerned about.

Lots of reviews on this sump in forums all over the place. Its a proven product.

I also have a trigger sump (the 18" square one) and really like that too. I hate the bracing on it because you can't put in stuff that hangs off the sump walls (like a non-mag probe mount, certain ATO's). I got mine before they started with the fancy product naming and coloured acrylic. The new ones have a lot of cool features built in like a probe holder.

Definitely cheaper to build your own or to get one built. Get some quotes and ask around.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I have one of the AQUEON PROFLEX AQUARIUM SUMP (MODEL 4) on my 112 gallon freshwater tank and I love it. Very well built with some good safety features. You can use it either Berlin, Refugium or Wet/Dry setup. Highly recommend it if you're looking for an off the shelf model. 

Aqueon has been making sums for many years so they know what they're doing. 

--
Paul


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I own one of these too since day 1 in my hobby when I use to own a 90G. Its been 3 years and I have had no issues what so ever. Looking at it the acrylic seems too thin but trust me it can hold a lot of water without any issues. I am now using it on my 150G system and soon will be also be plumbed with a 18G fragtank. It does the job for what its made. I bought it when I entered the hobby and was not sure of building one would be a good idea now that I am in this hobby for almost 3 years if I ever think of getting another one I would definetly get someone to make it. The only negative to me in proflex 4 is too less space in the 3rd chamber and the refugium seems to be a little smaller too. But overall as I said does the job what its made for. Good Luck.


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Aqueon profile sump mod.4*

I was at big al's in mississauga yesterday and they have several models of the aqueon sump. They look very well built, I was actually looking at the mod.4. It would be a lot cheaper building your own but the quality and workmanship are definitely there. They are worth taking a look at.


----------

